# This looks promising. Giant xtc Jr 24 +



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/xtc-jr-24plus-2018

Probably weighs the same as my sons Giant Xtc Jr 20


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

As much as I spent trying to lose weight for my kids- I don't get the kid plus or fat unless you actually ride snow.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

my boy rides a riprock 20 and he loves the big tyres. Its not all about what we think as adults is being best but what the kids actually enjoy.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd buy one if it had a suspension fork. In the loose conditions of my local trails plus is king. At least now I know I could get plus tyres for an XS 26" bike with 24" wheels perhaps.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not just snow. It can be loose conditions on the trail. It can also be sand at the playground or beach. My Son likes is riprock 24, and we just got a 20 riprock for our daughter when she grows into it.

The giant looks almost identical to the riprock, other than the rigid fork. The riprock fork actually works pretty good for a basic fork.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

I figure the wider tires will definitely help with traction. My son has washed out a few times on loose over hard trails with the 20x1.9 tires he currently has. Also they should help smooth things out when setup tubeless with lower pressures.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

natepac said:


> I figure the wider tires will definitely help with traction. My son has washed out a few times on loose over hard trails with the 20x1.9 tires he currently has. Also they should help smooth things out when setup tubeless with lower pressures.


I'm a bit torn with this type of bike to be honest. But I do see advantages in certain areas.

Like TwoTone above, I think many of us worked really hard to reduce weight in order to make bike riding more enjoyable for our kids. And the biggest offender of weight on a kids bike is typically in the wheels. Now if these are 25 pound rigid 24" kids bikes going to be ridden on typical normal mountain bike trails, no thanks. My kid wanted a suspension fork, decent gearing, and the ability to ride his bike up hills without walking. That Giant has an 11-36 with 32t chainring. Not exactly hill friendly gearing compared to what's now available.

Many parts of the world are flat though, have sand, and I think these bikes are perfect for that type of riding. If you want your kid to ride mountain bikes with you, serious weight reduction will need to happen, and they wheels are the biggest part to drop this weight. Unfortunately 24" PLUS weight reduction technology just isn't quite there yet with lighter tires and rims.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

I see what you're saying about the weight, but his 20in giant xtc weights 25.5lbs. Figured this one likely weighs the same due to non bolt on wheels and aluminium fork instead of steel fork and quill. I have also been looking at the clearly merkat with suspension fork.


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

natepac said:


> I see what you're saying about the weight, but his 20in giant xtc weights 25.5lbs. Figured this one likely weighs the same due to non bolt on wheels and aluminium fork instead of steel fork and quill. I have also been looking at the clearly merkat with suspension fork.


The local shop got several of these in. They weigh 25lbs 11ozwhich is slightly heavier than his current 20in xtc at 25lbs 5oz It has a very low standover height at 21in. Larger diameter wheels with large volume tires for minimal weight gain seems to be a winner.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

About to pull the trigger on a 24" wheel bikes for daughter as well this and the riprock our on the list. I definitely want something that will inspire some conifidence in her for riding over roots, rocks, and loose downs. Which as a MTBer has me think decent width tire, disc brakes, lower gearing maybe tubeless ready. Also add lower standover height for her.

Not seeing much that fits that spec though. Ideally I think kids bike with shorter cranks, 28t with 11-36 gearing (for short cage rear D), presta drilled wheels, maybe 2.3-2.4 tires with nice side knobs would be a great all around bike for 8-12 year olds. Surprised I am not seeing much hence leaning towards the plus bike. 

I guess just venting but if anyone else has suggestions let me know may start a new thread on the topic or comment in other places (don't jump on me


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Weight weenies aren't born, they're made.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish these small plus wheel bikes existed when my son was small. He's 5'9" now and riding a 29+ fat bike. These woulda been great when he was learning to trail ride. Out main trail is very sandy.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

HEMIjer said:


> About to pull the trigger on a 24" wheel bikes for daughter as well this and the riprock our on the list. I definitely want something that will inspire some conifidence in her for riding over roots, rocks, and loose downs. Which as a MTBer has me think decent width tire, disc brakes, lower gearing maybe tubeless ready. Also add lower standover height for her.
> 
> Not seeing much that fits that spec though. Ideally I think kids bike with shorter cranks, 28t with 11-36 gearing (for short cage rear D), presta drilled wheels, maybe 2.3-2.4 tires with nice side knobs would be a great all around bike for 8-12 year olds. Surprised I am not seeing much hence leaning towards the plus bike.
> 
> I guess just venting but if anyone else has suggestions let me know may start a new thread on the topic or comment in other places (don't jump on me


In agreement that some options in the 2.3-2.4 range are long overdue. Different strokes for different folks, but I just don't personally see the value in plus bikes for kids right now. If they were more supported I might feel differently, but as it stands, your only option for wheels tires and suspension (albeit suspension not as important with that tire size) are utter pigs that have precious little options as far as replacement even goes...forget upgrades.

I kind of feel that these plus platforms are in a way a solution to a problem that doesn't entirely exist, and they soften/dull the riding skill that a slightly smaller tire would hone. And they're heavy in the worst possible area. Rotating mass.

I think I wouldn't even really care about the fact that companies are focusing on offering overweight plus tires if they offered a few options in the 2.2 up to the 2.4 range that had respectable casings, beads and tread options . it shouldn't just be one or the other...plus or anorexic. Ironic part is that if they put some money and time into making above said tires, they'd sell to way more people as they'd fit way more bikes. But as it stands, focus is on plus tires (and half assed at that) with no decent moderate sized tires coming down the pike, and that causes me to be a bit irritated at this plus craze.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

jochribs said:


> I kind of feel that these plus platforms are in a way a solution to a problem that doesn't entirely exist, and they soften/dull the riding skill that a slightly smaller tire would hone. And they're heavy in the worst possible area. Rotating mass.
> 
> I think I wouldn't even really care about the fact that companies are focusing on offering overweight plus tires if they offered a few options in the 2.2 up to the 2.4 range that had respectable casings, beads and tread options . it shouldn't just be one or the other...plus or anorexic. Ironic part is that if they put some money and time into making above said tires, they'd sell to way more people as they'd fit way more bikes. But as it stands, focus is on plus tires (and half assed at that) with no decent moderate sized tires coming down the pike, and that causes me to be a bit irritated at this plus craze.


I agree, I do think though that if you have a kid that is new to the sport and want to boost some confidence then these bikes are OK - if you never plan on climbing. By taking off the suspension fork, putting on a rigid fork and still coming in at almost 26 pounds is pretty big clue where the weight is coming from. The wheels.

I had a 27.5+ bike for a while and ended up thinking it was pretty average after all the hype. It seemed like too much of a balloon-y feeling I ended up liking the 2.6" tires better. Anyway, more options are a good thing as long as you realize there is little to zero upgrades available to reduce rolling mass for these kids plus right now.


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> As much as I spent trying to lose weight for my kids- I don't get the kid plus or fat unless you actually ride snow.


Am i wrong in thinking that plus size would give some of the advantage of suspension with out the sacrifice of adding a big heavy fork?


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

mjbrox said:


> Am i wrong in thinking that plus size would give some of the advantage of suspension with out the sacrifice of adding a big heavy fork?


It's a bit of a zero sum game since the tires weigh more and have more drag. Also, the "suspension" fat tires provide has no rebound dampening. Open the rebound adjuster all the way up on your fork/shock and see how your bike rides....


----------

